# Sick Fish!!!!



## Linkk06 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have either an engineer blenny, convict blenny, or worm goby (does anyone know the difference???) that's 7-9". He's kind of sick and I was wondering if anyone could help. I listed the abnormalties I noticed.

:help: 

-It normally hides between rocks but two days ago I noticed him out, not really swimming, but just kind of floating around vertically. I don't know if this would be considered lethargy or just illness.
-My yellow tang, coral beauty, wrasse(?), and two damsels were following him around taking turns biting out of him. 
-His tail was kind of torn up, instead of the normal black it was pink and gray
-nose is torn up similarly
-fins look like they're decaying, more on top than bottom and mostly at tail
-he has a few small whitish scratches on him where is looks like there is no skin/scales at all. 
-labored.... "breathing"
-using only one fin
-I don't know if this would be considered skin sloughing but the quarintine tank has clean water and somehow there is stuff on the bottom that looks kind of like dust wads. The only thin I can think of it being is skin
-After being in the quarintine tank he looks swollen in the area just below his head
-his nose is on the bottom of bottom of the tank with the rest of his body arched upward and his tail on the bottom of the tank

I put him into a quarintine tank with a filter, heater, air pump, and two small rocks on the bottom to hide (he has stayed aways from them). I'm treating him with a yellow pill called "furazone green" daily but it's been two days and he hasn't gotten much better. I also gave him a freshwater dip for 4-5 minutes. The only sign of improvement is that he's now using both fins. I've read similar cases on wetwebmedia but none have said if their solutions actually worked. Something said that the medicine I'm using is called Tetracycline and doesn't work well, so I'm trying yo get some more input. Does anyone know what is wrong with my fish and what treatment is effective and available? He doens't seem to be getting much better and I don't know how much longer he'll live so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you dont get a response soon, try private messeging the old salt, he/she seems to really know her/his meds.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

first off I think your main problem is incompatebility. These fish that you have are totally beating the crud out of your engineer "blenny." He's probably (considering your fish list) been harassed since you put him in the tank. ALWAYS research what you buy first. With those damsels and an established yellow tang in there, you may never get to add another fish without removeing them. Secondly I must inquire what size tank these fish are in, as fish get more aggressive the less space they have. Lastly, how long has your tank been set up with fish in it? 
Your tetracycline is an antibiotic and will help with bacterial infections only. It is perfectly fine to use when a fish is beat up to heck like this one has been. Give him some time, don't do anymore freshwater dips (this may stress him over the edge) and let the poor thing heal.


----------

